# [SOLVED] Xorg - zawiesza się przy starcie, czarny ekran

## rampage7

Po aktualizacji systemu natknąłem się na problem, który rozłożył mnie na łopatki.

Start Xorg, nie ważne czy przy pomocy startx, czy też poprzez odpalenie /etc/init.d/xdm kończy się tak samo - czarnym ekranem, z brakiem możliwości powrotu do konsoli poprzez kombinację ctrl-alt-F1. 

Nie pomogło:

- usunięcie pliku konfiguracyjnego xorg.conf, czy podmiana na inny uprzednio działający. Xorg wiesza się przy próbie automatycznej konfiguracji, zostawiając zamrożony ekran z kursorem po środku.

- powrót do starej wersji jądra - natknąłem się na forum na problem, gdzie rozwiązaniem był powrót z 2.6.25 do 2.6.24

- przeglądnięcie logu, w którym nic nie wzbudziło moich podejrzeń. Ale może Wy coś znajdziecie? Wkleiłem na pastebin

- rekompilacja pakietu xorg-server

Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie sugestie jak problem ów zlokalizować i rozwiązać, gdyż moje pomysły się wyczerpały  :Wink: 

rozwiązanie:

Rekompilowałem sterownik evdev, jednak nie byłem świadomy faktu, że jest on odmaskowany w niestabilnej wersji dla ~amd64. 

Później skusiło mnie by użyć gdb (na co nie wiem dlaczego wcześniej nie wpadłem), który to jasno wypluł błąd jasno wskazujący na bibliotekę należącą do pakietu x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev. Wystarczyło zamaskować wersje nowsze od 1.2 i wszystko wróciło do normy.

----------

## soltys

Miałem coś podobnego, z wersja evdev-1.99.2 nastepnego dnia wyszla wersja 1.99.2-r1 i juz dzialalo  :Wink: 

----------

